# Sony HT ST7 plus 2 rear speakers??



## zzsoccer (Dec 19, 2013)

I purchased the Sony HT ST7 sound-bar not to long ago and am thinking of adding two rear speakers to it. I'm thinking of purchasing a new receiver (not sure which one yet) and using the sound-bar as the front speakers (left, center, right) but I am not really sure if this is even possible or if the set-up will work. Has anyone experienced this or seen it done before?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm going to guess that it might be possible by using the soundbar as a hub rather than the receiver. Your soundbar has one HDMI output w/ARC that you could connect to an HDMI w/ARC on a receiver. The soundbar is also capable of decoding TrueHD and DTS-HD but in this configuration I believe you would be limited to Dolby 5.1. and you would also be limited to only two other devices connected. Then the receiver could power the surrounds but not the soundbar. 

I couldn't guaranty this would work, but it might. Kinda hard to come by good solid information on just how the ARC works and what won't work with it.


----------

